# 475 gallon stand, Design complete



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Tell me what you guys think.

Skirt, 2X4 (10 from side to side, 2 long) surrounded in 3/4 ply. 
Verticals, 2X4 surrounded in 3/4 ply
Top, 2X6, Will put 3/4 Inch ply on top.


























A couple of questions.

Should i add a vertical support in the middle, to support the 2X6's?
Can I change the 2X6's to 2X4's?

let me know what you guys think! If all goes well Ill start construction tomorrow morning.


----------



## Impossibles (Mar 3, 2011)

I would stay with 2x6's, the cost savings is nothing yet 50% stronger. You are talking about 5000lbs!!

I don't think there is any benefit to spacing your supports like you have in pairs. I think a stronger frame would have each set of supports tight together, you get much stronger beams that way (basically take away the little short spacers you have and squish them together).

Also I would suggest 2 layers of plywood on the top instead of one 3/4" sheet, I think a really strong flat surface is critical.

(I don't have experience building fish tank stands but I have been a mechanical designer for 10+ years)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If it was me, I'd keep the legs as double 2x4's but there is no benefit to spacing the supports like you have it. Keep the 2x6 frame at the top, 2x4 at the bottom. For your center supports, divide the space into 3 and have a double 2x4 leg at each. Have one 2x6 running from front to back at each of the 2 center supports and you'd be good.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

target said:


> If it was me, I'd keep the legs as double 2x4's but there is no benefit to spacing the supports like you have it. Keep the 2x6 frame at the top, 2x4 at the bottom. For your center supports, divide the space into 3 and have a double 2x4 leg at each. Have one 2x6 running from front to back at each of the 2 center supports and you'd be good.


I have to spread them, because i need the 2x6's farther apart. My acrylic is only 1/2 inch on the bottem, and the pressure needs to be contained.

I dont understand your last sentence?

Have one 2x6 running from front to back at each of the 2 center supports and you'd be good.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Which program did you use to make this design?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Right now you have 6 2x6's running from front to back, not counting the outside edges. You really don't need that many. If you use 2 2x6's running front to back, spacing them equally across the width and put a 3/4" sheet of plywood on top you eliminate the need for spacing them like you have them. If you want, on Monday I can redraw what I mean and post a picture for you.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I'm echoing what the others have already said. You don't need to spread those supports like that. You can keep the doubled up 2x4 but there's no need to space them out like that. This forces you to have tiny little doors. You want to maximize the access as much as you can. I've seen some big stands where you can even get away with having no mid span supports. I think they did it by using 2x10's. Was pretty cool as then you have basically wide open access from the front.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, So i am afraid about pressure. I need the 6 cross supports. 

Ill do some more thinking... lol


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If you feel you need the cross supports, you can add them without adding a vertical leg at each one.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey Alex, listen to the pro especially when he is so sweet to offer you a design. 

The doubling of the middle support is necessary and stronger than what you are showing.

You get better access that way as well.

I does not hurt, if you are worry about pressure, is to run two rows of blockings between the 2x6 to divide the space into 3 as well - cost under $10. This also helps with load sharing (although not absolutely necessary) between the frames much like the bridging between floor joists. It also spreads/transfers the load from the bottom which you are worried about to the frames.

Once you nailed the single sheet of 3/4" plywood to the frame, you can park a truck over it. As to the extra sheet of plywood, unless you glue and and screw the two sheet together, it is not worth the money and is not necessary.

Sorry Impossibles  I have built a few stands, a civil engineer and been around construction for over 20 years


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Ur gunna get a lot of water if that has a flaw.


----------

